# "Wobbly" headset on kid's bike



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

I*m working on a child's (toy level) bike and I can't get the headset to stop wobbling. It appears to be held together with the bolt arrangement above, but try as I might there seems to be a permanent wobble, as if the headset isn't properly tightened. Overall the bike is clearly made cheaply with basic materials.

Is there something I'm missing or is it simply due to the cheap construction on the bike?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 651839
> 
> 
> I*m working on a child's (toy level) bike and I can't get the headset to stop wobbling. It appears to be held together with the bolt arrangement above, but try as I might there seems to be a permanent wobble, as if the headset isn't properly tightened. Overall the bike is clearly made cheaply with basic materials.
> ...


Cheap and poorly made.

Undo the nut and bolt, pressing the collar down onto the plastic headset to tighten it up and stop the wobbling. The retighten the nut and bolt
The only other thing is, there should be a thin metal washer under the collar, between it and the plastic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Cheap and poorly made.
> 
> Undo the nut and bolt, pressing the collar down onto the plastic headset to tighten it up and stop the wobbling. The retighten the nut and bolt
> The only other thing is, there should be a thin metal washer under the collar, between it and the plastic.



I'd already tried the method you mentioned to no avail, but that may be the lack of a washer, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2022)

You'll struggle with that type of bike, it will always wobble.


----------



## All uphill (7 Jul 2022)

I've worked on a couple of these for neighbours and couldn't believe how cynical you would have to be to put something like this on the market.

Guaranteed to put any small child off cycling.

Do the world a favour and put it in the skip!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

All uphill said:


> I've worked on a couple of these for neighbours and couldn't believe how cynical you would have to be to put something like this on the market.
> 
> Guaranteed to put any small child off cycling.
> 
> Do the world a favour and put it in the skip!


I think the "headset" cost £1.00, from the manufacturer. Retail price.


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Jul 2022)

...cut into a few pieces before you put it with the rest of the scrap. That way no-one will think "I'll take that for so-and-so to play on".


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

Unfortunately I can't with this one: it's been fixed by a client. I'll try and head off future ones though.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 651839
> 
> 
> I*m working on a child's (toy level) bike and I can't get the headset to stop wobbling. It appears to be held together with the bolt arrangement above, but try as I might there seems to be a permanent wobble, as if the headset isn't properly tightened. Overall the bike is clearly made cheaply with basic materials.
> ...


There is one other thing, two actually. That nut & bolt should be at the back, and covered by something like this.


----------

